# ProFTPd + mySQL : statistics collection and parsing



## idavid2013 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello everyone! I've just installed ProFTPd with mySQL and need to collect and/or parse statistics about users, traffic usage and so on. I've googled for a while and found no luck on getting some good guidance or manual on that. And on ProFTPd.org not much of info concerning the mySQL. Please, if anyone have some info and/or links to it, HELP!

With Kind Regards,
idavid2013


----------

